# 6"-7" Rhom For Sale For $25 At My LFS



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

So, I go to my LFS to get some food for the Reds today, and what do I find sitting in a tank? A Rhom! Nice silver coloration, bright red eyes, and aggressive as hell (he attracted my attention because he was attacking the glass trying to get at the Angle Fish in the tank next to him lol). 
Is $25 a good price for a Rhom that size? He's really nice looking, and I'm seriously thinking about putting a deposit on him and somehow trying to shoehorn another tank into my apartment.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

That is a steal if it really is a Rhom...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's not a good price.

It's a great price, no matter what kind of Serra it is!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO that's a steal no matter what type of serra it is!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I looked at some pics on the forum here and yes, I'm absolutly 100% sure it's a Rhom.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Not only is that a great place for a Rhom. It is also a good price for a Pygo of that size. Wish I lived in Pennsylvania.

later,GIR


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

for 25 bucks ? sounds more then a good price to me. does it have both eyes ? why so cheap ???


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's an awesome price. Definitely pick it up, if you feed gulity just give the owner of the fish shop some extra money... I'm just kidding. Go back and pick it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> That's an awesome price. Definitely pick it up, if you feed gulity just give the owner of the fish shop some extra money... I'm just kidding. Go back and pick it up in a heartbeat!


Hahah ya right feel qulity .... pfft !


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

go Buy it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

J U M P J U M P J U M P ON IT! Before someone else does.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Your Lfs must be a family run place right ? to make a mistake like that. Do you think maybe the price tags got messed up or something ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> That's not a good price.
> Are you for real? A rhombeus at 6"-7" for a meer $25 is a friggin amazing price!
> 
> It's a great price, no matter what kind of Serra it is!


Double post! Sorry guys!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Ja'eh, could you imagine finding a 7 inch rhom in our area for 25 bucks ? Thats crazy seriously. I have never even seen a Rhom in any Lfs around here.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

WHAT YOU POSTING ON THIS FORUM FOR,,,, GO BUY THAT BLOODY FISH..........


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dezboy said:


> WHAT YOU POSTING ON THIS FORUM FOR,,,, GO BUY THAT BLOODY FISH..........


HAahah .......but really he has a point.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> WHAT YOU POSTING ON THIS FORUM FOR,,,, GO BUY THAT BLOODY FISH..........


HAahah .......but really he has a point.








[/quote]

seee i am good fro something,,


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

"I would buy any P for that pirce @ 7" unless it is a red.. not a bad price for a red but I have had my fill with them


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

This sucks, but after an entire night of wracking my brain I've come to the conclusion that there's no way I can take care of this guy, at least not properly. I'm not getting rid of my reds, and I'm barely going to be able to afford a tank for them, let alone another one.









To answer all the questions, yes, this is a little mom and pop place, but it's a good one. The guy running it totally knows his sh*t, he's got a couple of huge salt water tanks full of coral and everything. I don't know why he's selling a Rhom for that price, like I said before, other then the chimple, he seems to be in great shape (?maybe there's just not a big market for Rhomes in PA?).

Are there any PA members out there who would seriously be interested in this fish? I could post the address and phone number of the store and at least help someone else get an awesome deal. I'd love to jump on this but in the best interest of the fish I'm going to have to pass.








Oh, and did I mention


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how close are u to NJ


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to derail, but as a whole, I think "Mom & Pop" lfs run a much more knowledgable staff than the big box stores!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Agreed ^ 25 bucks-black rhom = a steal in my area


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

finding a rhom in any area remotely close to me....awesome
25 dollar price tag....PRICELESS


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

Isujustice05 said:


> finding a rhom in any area remotely close to me....awesome
> 25 dollar price tag....PRICELESS


actually its 25$$


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jayd said:


> finding a rhom in any area remotely close to me....awesome
> 25 dollar price tag....PRICELESS


actually its 25$$
[/quote]


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Only reason i think that he would want to get rid of it cheap is the upkeep on the fish. Might drag him down a bit if he has to take care of the fish for a extended period of time, most " mom and pop" stores around here don't even have piranhas, i was told that they are too expensive to feed. I can see their point. 
But i have to hand it to you Piranha Dan, it was really responsible of you to not get the fish because you knew you couldn't care for it properly. I would say a good 50% of people on here would do the buy first and plan later thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Only reason i think that he would want to get rid of it cheap is the upkeep on the fish. Might drag him down a bit if he has to take care of the fish for a extended period of time, most " mom and pop" stores around here don't even have piranhas, i was told that they are too expensive to feed. I can see their point.
> But i have to hand it to you Piranha Dan, it was really responsible of you to not get the fish because you knew you couldn't care for it properly. I would say a good 50% of people on here would do the buy first and plan later thing.


Why would they be any more expensive to feed than oscars, jack dempsys, etc.?
Especially young ones.

Feed the little ones flake food, and the adult ones pellets.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> But i have to hand it to you Piranha Dan, it was really responsible of you to not get the fish because you knew you couldn't care for it properly. I would say a good 50% of people on here would do the buy first and plan later thing.


I learned (and am learning) the hard way about doing stuff like that with my Reds. Don't get me wrong, I love the little guys, but the maintenance on their too-tiny tank is kicking my ass. I'll never again buy a fish before I do alot of research.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Live and Learn.

What size tank are you housing them in ???


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Live and Learn.
> 
> What size tank are you housing them in ???


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166201

See what I mean about learning the hard way?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Woah, i would thin that out a bit if i were you.

You going to upgrade tanks soon ?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Woah, i would thin that out a bit if i were you.
> 
> You going to upgrade tanks soon ?


Yup. I'm moving to a much bigger apartment in May and going for a 120. Perfect size for 6 Reds (20g/fish). It's a case of "so far, so good, keeping my fingers crossed". Other then a little fin nipping, they're doing well. I do a water change and vaccum every other day so their water quality stays good, and feed them twice a day so they don't get ideas about eating each other. When I got them I knew nothing about Piranha, other then that I thought they were cool. I was always planning on going to a bigger tank, but I never imagined they'd go from 1" to 5" in 4 months, so I wasn't prepared to upgrade this soon.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have heard a lot of that. lots of people don't know how fast they can grow, and of course the Lfs employee always forgets to mention it when he is selling it to you......

I have a Buddy who works at a fish store and he gets piranhas coming in all the time because people cant deal with how much they grew and how much they eat haha.


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

do you think that they would ship the rhom?

im in williamsport pa which is only about 2 hours away but that is still a bit of a drive

im really interested in the rhom...just not so interested in the price of gas


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

fassw22 said:


> do you think that they would ship the rhom?
> 
> im in williamsport pa which is only about 2 hours away but that is still a bit of a drive
> 
> im really interested in the rhom...just not so interested in the price of gas


Not sure, you can call the store and ask. Depending on what you drive though, it might be just as costly to overnight him as to drive out and get him.


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> do you think that they would ship the rhom?
> 
> im in williamsport pa which is only about 2 hours away but that is still a bit of a drive
> 
> im really interested in the rhom...just not so interested in the price of gas


Not sure, you can call the store and ask. Depending on what you drive though, it might be just as costly to overnight him as to drive out and get him.
[/quote]

true. i didnt really think about that...it would still leave me from the hassle of having to go down there...i think i will call the store tomorrow


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> do you think that they would ship the rhom?
> 
> im in williamsport pa which is only about 2 hours away but that is still a bit of a drive
> 
> im really interested in the rhom...just not so interested in the price of gas


Not sure, you can call the store and ask. Depending on what you drive though, it might be just as costly to overnight him as to drive out and get him.
[/quote]

If it still there hah


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

that would be a steal


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> This sucks, but after an entire night of wracking my brain I've come to the conclusion that there's no way I can take care of this guy, at least not properly. I'm not getting rid of my reds, and I'm barely going to be able to afford a tank for them, let alone another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your very noble sir
that is a very crappy situation but i think not getting him if you cant care for him is a good idea.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ya thats what i said, its not to often that happens ! ahah. but its better to put the thing through stress then just end up taking it back anyways.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fassw22 said:


> do you think that they would ship the rhom?
> 
> im in williamsport pa which is only about 2 hours away but that is still a bit of a drive
> 
> im really interested in the rhom...just not so interested in the price of gas


In a car that gets 20 MPG highway, that's about $15.

Roundtrip!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

20 mpg is pretty good, that cant be average though.

what do you drive Fassw22???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> 20 mpg is pretty good, that cant be average though.
> 
> what do you drive Fassw22???


I have half a dozen cars, but even my Corvette gets 22 MPG on the highway!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hell, my minivan gets 22-23 on the highway...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> 20 mpg is pretty good, that cant be average though.
> 
> what do you drive Fassw22???


I have half a dozen cars, but even my Corvette gets 22 MPG on the highway!
[/quote]

Ya right , what year ????, there is no way, i have a 2002 Z24 and it gets 32 mpg ( Atleast its rated at that never did check myself) and you have a storming V8.

and Childawg thats awesome ! Four cylinder right ?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Allot of the v8 sport cars get 20-30mpg on the highway! its when you put the pedal to the floor the gas gauge starts moving pretty quick.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"4 inline" means four cylinders, right?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> "4 inline" means four cylinders, right?


inline4 means more cylinders..correct,, thats the term people now days uses..


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

did u finally get the fish let us know


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> Allot of the v8 sport cars get 20-30mpg on the highway! its when you put the pedal to the floor the gas gauge starts moving pretty quick.


Theres no replacement for displacement... Execpt 2.7 BiTurbo! I just picked up a 2001 Audi S4 FTW! How have you been?


----------

